# Spawning Brookies



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I heard that Strawberry was hot so that got me itchin' to go a fishin' this weekend. My wife said that Strawberry was too far away so i choose to hike into a secluded lake that i had caught some nice brook trout in this summer. Although the fishing was tough, (I have always had a hard time catching spawning fish), with a little stealth and a lucky white tailed jig I did manage to hook up with some 3 pound beauties. If you just like to look at pretty fish there is nothing better than a brookie in spawning colors no matter how big it is.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some football brookies! Nice pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HighmtnFish said:


> If you just like to look at pretty fish there is nothing better than a brookie in spawning colors no matter how big it is.


I agree with this... Nice ones HighmtnFish! I'd take 3 lb brookies over Strawberry fish anytime.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. Those are great looking brookies. STACKED!

Very nice. I'd say you made a good choice.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! Spawning colored Brooks = the best looking girls at the fishing dance. I love that first one.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

AWesome!!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

:O--O: Great lookin' fish! Nice job


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice, I'm still waiting for the email


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice work sir! Brookie over a cut any day!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Thats awsome. I wish I had a place closer to me where I could find fish like that.

TB


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are some beautiful fish, I need to find a place down in Utah county that has those big of Brookies. If anyone knows of a place let me know.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In Utah County? That most likely will not happen anytime soon. The only places with a twinkle of hope for that would be the ones that require a good hike, but they typically have tiny brookies with the odd 16 incher in them.


----------

